# My corsair



## desertrat90 (Feb 7, 2005)

This is my Corsair I just finished making. I'm only 14 so I don't use anything like airbrushes like u professional dudes. I use a paintbrush. I really look up to your models they r very high standard. Well here's mine. Click the link to see my webpage "MY models" which is part of my website, model kings. The corsair should be near the bottom. click the number next to it to see.
http://pub23.bravenet.com/hosting/cms/preview.php?usernum=1890512949&page=1


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

Just getting the bravenet.com "The system has failed to log you in" screen. 

You might try typing your url in again, it only takes one missing letter or wrong number for it not to work. Some links can be tuff to type.


----------



## desertrat90 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Ok soz*

modelkings try this follow the links
ok?


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

Still not working for me, anyone?


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Nothing.


----------



## desertrat90 (Feb 7, 2005)

Ok.... try typing in ur browser www.modelkings.tk
or modelkings.bravehost.com (NO WWW.) If that doesnt work I'm clueless. My friends can see it ok. I have to go school now. When I get back I will check here and if u still having problems I will try something else. I can get on it at school....


----------



## desertrat90 (Feb 7, 2005)

*All done*

I have fixed the links it is all fine now.Please enjoy my models and I'm open to criticism (and compliments)


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

It worked Dude! 

I liked your BF 109, Hurricane in the North Afrika paint, Tiger 1 tank.:thumbsup: 
I really like The Barrons Fokker, would like to get a large scale version myself.

You should be able to find Humbrol paint reference on the web somewhere(try a goggle search).
Great work with a brush. Dont forget spray cans, with some torn paper you can make some decent camo patterns.
Or take the plunge with a airbrush if you can get one, not hard to use at all.


----------



## desertrat90 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Thanks*

cheers, how do u use spraycans? 
I'm going to the biggest toy shop in london, hamleys on the weekend to buy some models. Any reccomendations?


----------

